# Wo findet man deutsche Stars / Film / Fernsehen als Fake



## Susanne04 (16 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen warum es nur internationale Fakes gibt und
keine deutschen, oder gibt es Seiten die ich nicht kenne. Wer hilft mir weiter.

Danke


----------



## Katzun (16 Juli 2008)

da bei uns deutsche fakes verboten sind, wirst du auch keine auskunft darüber bekommen wo es die gibt.

versuch es mit google.

grüsse,
katzun


----------

